# Could they be mating??



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i have a video and it's as if they are attacking eachother or wrapping there bodies round eachother.

they also seem to be kissing eachother.

the only thing is that the orange one only went in htere a month ago for healing but is now permanent but they never done this or took notice in eachother before.

what are they doing??

also after they twist arounf like in the video they make themselves look as if there back is bent and move sideways (also shown in video)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXZ7GK5ZHdE


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

any1 got any ideas


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

they are trying to mate


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

are you sure and i dunno if they did cus i didnt see a clound of lol sperm

damn that felt stupid to say lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's not mating, it's sparring


----------

